# Change Avatar and Signature`



## Gradine (Aug 13, 2019)

Not sure how I'm missing this, but I can't seem to figure out where to navigate to in order to change my avatar image and my signature on the new forum. What am I missing?


----------



## Traveller (Aug 13, 2019)

Login
Hit the your Name on the upper right
Select Account details
....


----------



## darjr (Aug 13, 2019)

Hover over your avatar there and the edit button will appear


----------



## robus (Aug 13, 2019)

I'm also not finding it easy to set a new avatar?


----------



## MonkeezOnFire (Aug 13, 2019)

I'm also having trouble changing avatars. When I go to the account details there is no section to change it. When I click Your Profile in the left sidebar I see my profile as if I were viewing anyone else's profile with no options to edit anything.


----------



## Ralif Redhammer (Aug 13, 2019)

Yeah, I'm also not seeing any options to do so. As nice as it is to have avatars back, I am looking decidedly pixelated.


----------



## Morrus (Aug 13, 2019)

Probably a permissions thing.


----------



## Morrus (Aug 13, 2019)

How about now?


----------



## robus (Aug 13, 2019)

Ah the trick is to hold the mouse over the avatar placeholder in the account menu. Anywhere else doesn't work.


----------



## Ralif Redhammer (Aug 13, 2019)

Worked for me, thanks!



Morrus said:


> How about now?


----------



## dragoner (Aug 13, 2019)

Now I can have an avatar? Sweet!


----------



## MonkeezOnFire (Aug 13, 2019)

Avatar successfully updated. Thanks!


----------



## Bynw (Aug 13, 2019)

I changed my avatar when the forums came back up. I think its a theme,  new forms. Time for a new avatar image.


----------



## Kaodi (Aug 13, 2019)

Ah, there we go. I have wanted to use this for awhile.


----------



## Gradine (Aug 14, 2019)

So that's avatars figured out. Has anyone figured out how to edit their signatures yet?


----------



## Rune (Aug 14, 2019)

Any idea on how to get signatures to show up at all on mobile devices?


----------



## Jeremy E Grenemyer (Aug 17, 2019)

I am curious about editing signatures, too. No luck so far.


----------



## MNblockhead (Aug 17, 2019)

Jeremy E Grenemyer said:


> I am curious about editing signatures, too. No luck so far.




Hmm... I spent some time looking  at the account settings and preferences and could not find anywhere to edit this.


----------



## Umbran (Aug 17, 2019)

MNblockhead said:


> Hmm... I spent some time looking  at the account settings and preferences and could not find anywhere to edit this.




Go to the upper right corner of the page.  Click on your username there.  This should take you to your Account Details page.

Look to the left hand side - there's a navbar going down the side of the page.  One of the options is "Signature".


----------



## MNblockhead (Aug 17, 2019)

Hmmm...not seeing it. Even did a CTRL+F to search for "sig" on the page.


----------



## Jeremy E Grenemyer (Aug 17, 2019)

I cannot find a “Signature” option on my NavBar either.


----------



## CapnZapp (Aug 17, 2019)

Maybe this is only enabled for paying members of the site?


----------



## Jeremy E Grenemyer (Aug 17, 2019)

CapnZapp said:


> Maybe this is only enabled for paying members of the site?



I was wondering about that, too.

I'm still charged $3 a month for Copper but lost access to my signature before the changeover.

My signature is appearing now on the new forums, I just can't edit it.


----------



## Morrus (Aug 17, 2019)

Jeremy E Grenemyer said:


> I was wondering about that, too.
> 
> I'm still charged $3 a month for Copper but lost access to my signature before the changeover.
> 
> My signature is appearing now on the new forums, I just can't edit it.




I need to see how Xenforo imports subscriber accounts (or if it even does). We may need to start them all again, or it may import as-is.


----------



## SkidAce (Aug 17, 2019)

Not sure how it integrates with the forums, but it successfully charged me for silver AFTER the upgrade.


----------



## Morrus (Aug 17, 2019)

SkidAce said:


> Not sure how it integrates with the forums, but it successfully charged me for silver AFTER the upgrade.




That's just an auto payment at PayPal. That can only be cancelled or altered by you -- nothing we do at this end can affect it.


----------



## SkidAce (Aug 17, 2019)

Ahhh, was hoping to help your investigation, sorry.


----------



## grodog (Aug 22, 2019)

I was able to update my avatar, but also lack visibility to signature options.

Allan.


----------



## Gradine (Aug 26, 2019)

Please keep us updated, @Morrus. I would very much like the ability to update my signature as soon as I'm able.


----------



## ParanoydStyle (Nov 30, 2019)

EDIT: NVM boy do I feel like a dummy. Click spoiler for what I almost posted lol



Spoiler



I am sad to have paid for the silver membership for (to my recollection) at least 8 months (two four month periods) and to have had my signature disabled for (I think) the great majority of that time. I'll be blunt: a major part of my reason for interacting with this community is to promote the D&D and RPG products and writing I am trying desperately to make a living off of--right now they're my only TRICKLE of income because Office Depot fired me for being disabled and I'm not rich enough to hire a lawyer to sue them for ADA Title I discrimination--and specifically, I also expected that I wouldn't be able to post here as often as I'd like to (that supposition was correct) thus at least my signature with links to where you can buy my work would be present here amongst my old posts, even if I couldn't make as many posts here as I'd like to be making.

So, to be honest, I feel kind of screwed over by the whole new site/site overhaul timing wise. I mean, not that anyone intentionally screwed me over, certainly, just the timing...whole thing's kind of a bummer.

(Somehow I actually got signed up for copper and silver subscriptions, something must have gone haywire there, so I cancelled those from my PayPal--not because I'm salty over the 4 or 8 months I donated primarily for the purposes of having a visible signature and didn't get one, just because I'm poor AF and can't afford one subscription let alone a redundant one--and Morrus has generously agreed to refund those subscription charges.)

OH and no one is allowed to say anything bad about my openly admitting I come here (IN PART) to shamelessly promote my stuff or to judge me for it until they take a nice loooooooonnnnng moment to reflect on the difference between the amount of money I have in my bank account and the amount of money that A Touch More Class took in on Kickstarter. Those numbers are $82.47 USD  and $122,168.75 respectively. My December rent is due the day after tomorrow. It's around $1,550. And it's COLD outside where I live. :/



But I do have a signature. Which is great.




But I still can't edit it which is boo-urns.


----------



## Morrus (Nov 30, 2019)

Wow. There's a lot to unpack there. 

As I told you by email, I'm away, and I'll be getting to this when I get home on Monday.


----------



## ParanoydStyle (Nov 30, 2019)

I understand, no problem, take your time, and have a good time.


----------

